# How to make labels



## luebella (Nov 5, 2015)

I am planning on gifting some soap to my family for Xmas, and I would love to have labels made for them. What is the best way to do this. I keep searching online, and cant seem to find anything. What do you use? Thanks!


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 5, 2015)

I bought pretty cardstock paper to cut into cigar bands, use decorative sticky labels to write the fragrance name,  and a plain adhesive label for listing ingredients on the back of the bar.

Last year I used red tissue paper and gold ribbon.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 5, 2015)

I use Microsoft Publisher, which is very user-friendly (at least to me anyway). I love making labels as much as I love making soap, and I'm always changing them up from year to year, or whenever the mood strikes. It satisfies the creative bent within me.

Stacy posted a label tutorial back in September, which should be of some help: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56216


IrishLass


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 5, 2015)

I use clear full sheet label paper printing from MS Publisher then just cut them out. I have very limited (absolutely no) patience for trying to line up individual label paper on my printer.

For the actual soaps, I buy 12*12 scrapbook paper, cut a sheet into three strips (so I can wrap three soaps from one piece of paper), wrap my soap like a present, and stick a label onto the front and back. I've also used tissue paper in the past, but I get too obsessive about creases in it.

For round soaps, I wrap in coffee filters and cut an octagonal label out.


----------



## luebella (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow thanks! Would anyone mind sharing photos? I love looking at them


----------



## OferaliO (Nov 5, 2015)

I really prefer the coffee filter/twine over the burlap. The coffee filters are simple and the soap fragrance comes through.
The labels are simply handwritten on colored construction paper.
So far.


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 5, 2015)

These are mine... I don't sell so mine are not compliant, but I try to include all ingredients so folks can manage any allergies they might have. I totally forgot to add Sodium Hydroxide on this set of labels (of course it was the ones I sent out in the swap, lol).

This bar is really beat up... it fell on the floor and was carried around by a kid for a week (don't ask) but I decided to leave it in its package and check on it in a year to see how it does.

ETA: I really admire folks with nice handwriting... mine looks like I'm trying to ransom something. I blame computers.


----------



## luebella (Nov 6, 2015)

Ty! These are so lovely


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 6, 2015)

I just bought blank square stickers from walmart (they come in full sheets) and printed what I wanted on them. I wrapped in tissue paper and the stuck the labels on the from and back. I'm actually looking into getting shrink wrap tubes this time around but still using stickers from walmart.


----------



## luebella (Nov 6, 2015)

How do u print properly on the stickers?


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 6, 2015)

I used a label program I had bought from walmart and just used the printer I had at the time. It gave me options to print the labels on the stickers. I made a whole page each of them.I didn't take pictures though. I'll see if I can find what I did on the internet.


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 6, 2015)

I bought something similar to this but you can get any shape and size (mine were bigger) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000U5HZ12/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 and then designed the label on the label program. You can custom make the size of the labels and then do a full sheet.


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 6, 2015)

I found instructions on how to print sticker labels with Microsoft word https://support.office.com/en-ie/ar...e-labels-82086c07-2afa-4982-9d7d-9c9141d5035b


----------



## Dahila (Nov 6, 2015)

After two hours or slaving today at the computer I just quit, there is not way I can align my avery stickers with printer


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 6, 2015)

Dahila said:


> After two hours or slaving today at the computer I just quit, there is not way I can align my avery stickers with printer



Amen, sister. Save yourself a hassle and get the full sheet labels. I sprung for a ten dollar paper guillotine cutter thingie too so I can cut them out really fast and straight.


----------



## luebella (Nov 6, 2015)

How about something like this?

http://www.onlinelabels.com/OL172.htm?src=dlc-63#

Looks like I can use maestro to design then print them up. Is it okay to shrink wrap the soap and then put these stickers on? One on front with name, one on back with ingredients? I havnt seen many using stickers, but I think this should work!


----------



## luebella (Nov 6, 2015)

Just stickers I mean. Most seem to have some kind of card. Or wrap


----------



## golden_seal (Nov 7, 2015)

It should work. Here's an example of it http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/s...Different-Ways-To-Package-Your-Soap.htm#step3


----------



## Dahila (Nov 7, 2015)

I need to find a full sheet not stickers so I can make my own,  In Canada we have tough rules about labeling , When I make my own and i make the mistake it is not problem, I lose one page in the end, ordering them.


----------

